# Castrol Edge good for 1.8t?



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

I keep seeing comercials on it being so much better than regular castrol syntec. So is it better than using Castrol Syntec 5w-40?


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (RacerX7624)*

in for an answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and better then mobil 1 0w-40?


----------



## ghostinator (Aug 16, 2008)

mobil 1 0-40 shears too easy. 
Try mobil 1 extended performance, pretty much the same as castrol's edge. Both Oil's allow you to change the oil at 15,000ish instead of 5000. I personally would get oil analysis every couple thousand and see how the oil is doing to make sure that it is still good


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

I dont think Castrol Edge makes 5w-40 tho and thats all I use. The closest they have is 5w-30 so that should b ok right? I know the VW brand isnt on the back on the edge bottle tho. So its not VW approved


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

anyone know about Castrol EDGE?!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (RacerX7624)*

Here is a crazy idea: buy some and try it


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Here is a crazy idea: buy some and try it









Thats a thought







but they dont make it in 5w-40.. thats all I ever used..


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (RacerX7624)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RacerX7624* »_I keep seeing comercials on it being so much better than regular castrol syntec. So is it better than using Castrol Syntec 5w-40?

It comes in 5W-30 and 10W-30 without the VW 502.00 or other VW rating, nor does it have the ACEA A3 rating for oils with the HTHS value that VW likes (it has the ACEA A1 and A5 ratings for thinner oils with HTHS in a different range).
So for a recent VW gasoline engine, probably not.


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (tjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tjl* »_
It comes in 5W-30 and 10W-30 without the VW 502.00 or other VW rating, nor does it have the ACEA A3 rating for oils with the HTHS value that VW likes (it has the ACEA A1 and A5 ratings for thinner oils with HTHS in a different range).
So for a recent VW gasoline engine, probably not.

better to b safe than sorry. Only want the best for my wolfy. Its been Castrol Syntec 5w-40 since Ive owed it. and I used royal purple once and didnt see a difference so.... No sludge in this engine


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (RacerX7624)*

Just use it and see how you like it your car won't spontainiously combust. The VW 502 I believe is just something to make sure everyone runs a synthetic at their 10K drain intervals(atleast for the 08 rabbit).
I use Rotella T syn 5w40 in my 08 rabbit and in my 95 Honda VFR 750. Both engines love it and I run 5k intervals on my car and 2.5K for my bike or once a year. 
But beside the rotella I would recommend the mobile 1 0w40. You will see your gas mileage go up alittle bit as well. I noticed my tanks of gas lasting alittle longer.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (RacerX7624)*

castrol edge does come in 5w40 and is 502 approved
http://www.castrol.com/castrol...34893 


_Modified by pturner67 at 1:05 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## TxSooner (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*

That is great, as long as you live in South Africa. (Look at the top of the page, right next to Castrol). In the US, Castrol doesn't sell Edge in 5w40.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (TxSooner)*

good point...I didn't see that...sorry


----------



## Bryan127 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (pturner67)*

I can't believe no one did it yet..."Think with your dipstick...Jimmy!"








Stick with 502 rated stock...better safe than sorry.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (RacerX7624)*

I'm Due for an oil Change- ill let you know,







I only use castrol anyway so i dont see any probs- its rated A OK on theyre website. so it must be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_I'm Due for an oil Change- ill let you know,







I only use castrol anyway so i dont see any probs- its rated A OK on theyre website. so it must be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok thanks!


----------



## RnB_VduB (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (RacerX7624)*

ive been using castrol edge in my 98 jetta vr and i love it...ive had no issues


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

waiting for my filter to come in the mail, Edge in my garage waiting for install... will post info after... im guessing no problems will occur. will post pix of before and after usage since i dont have anything else to do for the next 5k.


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_waiting for my filter to come in the mail, Edge in my garage waiting for install... will post info after... im guessing no problems will occur. will post pix of before and after usage since i dont have anything else to do for the next 5k. 

ok thanks.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

So update... been running Castrol Edge All week. ive actually noticed smoother shift rate and my turbo sounds like its flowing better in the upshifts. seems like its fine- feels like synthetic, will take pictures after 5k of how it comes out. results may very. i have also noticed better warm ups in the mornings. I like it, any general questions?


----------



## RacerX7624 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update, and looking forward to those pictures after 5K. Did u use 10w-40?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (stv1der)*

s at Advance on Saturday and saw Castrol Edge...did you look at the bottle?
It has a BP symbol on it...didn't know Castrol was part of BP...and interesting that BP at the gas station is BP/Mobil...wait, what about Mobil1...does that mean that BP/Mobil makes Castrol and Mobil1?











_Modified by pturner67 at 7:10 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (pturner67)*

that is true...


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_that is true... 

sooo....company (BP) makes product A...same company makes product B...the company creates a competition between product A and product B....when all along the two products are probably equal in quality and performance...pretty smart to create Mobil1 and Castrol brand loyalty and competition between 2 "different" oils but still get all the profits


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (pturner67)*

ExxonMobil is the largest oil company on the planet, BP/Castrol is #3. 
They both refine their own base oils and have their own additive companies.
There is need or advantage to having one make oil for the other.


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Castrol Syntec 5w40. Use it on my 1.8T and love it.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (VR6'D)*

7k later... 4 liters of oil came out brownish black- not SOLID black and with new edge- EVERYTHING IS SMOOTH AS HELL again. but i could have sworn i paid $24 the first time and now it was $36 for the same 5liter jug. must have been a promotional deal








im loving the edge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## daemontrym (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (stv1der)*

I guess you weren't thinking with your dipstick Jimmy


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_s at Advance on Saturday and saw Castrol Edge...did you look at the bottle?
It has a BP symbol on it...didn't know Castrol was part of BP...and interesting that BP at the gas station is BP/Mobil...wait, what about Mobil1...does that mean that BP/Mobil makes Castrol and Mobil1?


BP does own Castrol
BP is NOT the same company as Exxon/Mobil. BP bought Amoco several years ago and all the Amoco stations were rebranded as BP, but has no association with Mobil as they are actually competitors.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_7k later... 4 liters of oil came out brownish black- not SOLID black and with new edge- EVERYTHING IS SMOOTH AS HELL again. but i could have sworn i paid $24 the first time and now it was $36 for the same 5liter jug. must have been a promotional deal








im loving the edge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ummm, oil color is an indication of:
nothing


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

i just meant it wasnt black like im use to it being. it still looked like it had more miles to go on. id say first 1000 miles fantastic last 1000 miles slight change in cold start. im a fan now. well ive always used castrol just never edge ( new product ) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif id recomment. would love to try different brand to compare how i feel about it.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (stv1der)*

my point is color means nothing. black does not mean it has no effective life left, and brown doesn't mean it has many miles to go. 
again, the color of your motor oil indicates nothing about its 'health'.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (ghostinator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghostinator* »_mobil 1 0-40 shears too easy. 


And you know this how?


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: (bcze1)*

does anyone know what this wire does... i broke it while changing said oil and my check engine light came on. 








i moved the broken wire up so i can keep track of it... i dont want it getting spun in my fan. i was thinking its an O2 sensor or a coolant temp sensor. 








instead of it going up and left it goes RIGHT- i took it out of the wire protector.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_my point is color means nothing. black does not mean it has no effective life left, and brown doesn't mean it has many miles to go. 
again, the color of your motor oil indicates nothing about its 'health'. 

+1
Also, to the guy who was going to take pictures after 5k, what were you going to take pictures of? If you want info. about how your oil is doing, do several UOAs to establish a trend for your engine.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (RacerX7624)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RacerX7624* »_I keep seeing comercials on it being so much better than regular castrol syntec. So is it better than using Castrol Syntec 5w-40?

I asked Castrol directly about which oil is better for a VW, castrol Edge or Castrol Syntec.
This is what they said:
_Thank you for contacting Castrol North America,
Castrol always recommends following the guidelines of the engine
manufacturer for the recommended GRADE and API specific to your application.
This information can be found in the vehicles owner's manual or by
contacting the manufacturer directly.
The North American Castrol Edge product does not meet any Volkswagen engine
warranty requirements. Castrol Syntec SAE 5w-40 is engineered specifically
to meet the Volkswagen engine warranty requirements exceeding VW 502 00 and
505 00. 
Castrol Consumer Relations_


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (rajvosa71000)*

HOly dingdong- i need to get that ISH OUT!!! maybe thats why my check engine light came on also


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_HOly dingdong- i need to get that ISH OUT!!! 

You don't love living on the edge anymore?

_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_maybe thats why my check engine light came on also









Doubtful.


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (bcze1)*

im so confused... my car is running fine- but i just cant get over my check engine light







i need vag


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (stv1der)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stv1der* »_HOly dingdong- i need to get that ISH OUT!!! maybe thats why my check engine light came on also









The oil isn't suddenly different because someone at Castrol said it is not on VW's list and it won't all of a sudden harm your motor because it is not on the list. The only thing it means is that it is not on the list, it doesn't mean it is a bad oil or a bad oil for your car. 
Some of the best oils out there are not on vw's list because either they don't bother to test for VW's approval or because some of the oils specs are out of the parameters required for 502. It doesn't mean they are necessarily inferior and in fact many oils have stronger anti-wear, detergents, and much more resistant to breakdown than vw 502 oils. 
A good example is german Castrol (syntec 0w30 that says made in germany on the back). This oil has not been on VWs list for years, but it is an excellent oil in VWs. Only recently has vw added german castrol to their list. Was it inferior before it was on the list and suddenly superior after it was on the list? Obviously not.
So if edge is good for your car now and not on the list that doesn't mean it will suddenly be better when it is on the list as in the German Castrol case. Don't make the mistake of taking "on the list" to mean excellent oil and "not on the list" to mean bad for your car. That is not the case. VW502 is a good minimum spec for an oil and provides an easy way to make sure your oil is good enough for people who don't want to bother to learn about oil, but many oils which have far better additives and shear stability are not on the list. If you are concerned about documentation for your warranty then of course running a good 502 oil such as M1 0W40 or Lubromoly 5W40 might be of interest to you.



_Modified by saaber2 at 10:33 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## stv1der (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Castrol Edge good for 1.8t? (saaber2)*

sweet. i actually think my CEL is from this








they belong to that








and went in here








excuse the fram... i usually by MANN filters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

